# Would this Bike Still Work?



## mm9 (Jul 20, 2009)

1987 Centurion Dave Scott Iron Man Expert. Would this bike still work to give the sport of road cycling a try again? Or would I be at a miserable disadvantage? I've got one in pieces in my garage. A few years ago, I added a new more modern seat, new front sprockets and new cassette with a better climbing gear , clipless pedals etc. But never really used it. It's in pretty good shape.

I've been cycling a lot more lately on my mountain bike and rigid hybrid, due to an injury in another sport. Thinking about getting back into road cycling.

Was thinking about painting it black myself. Or would you leave it retro?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice! Assuming it fits, by all means get that bike out of storage, go through it cleaning, lubing and replacing (with like components) anything in need (rim strips, tubes, tires, brake pads) and go ride. 

Here's more info than you'd ever want to know. If you scroll down 3/4 page you'll see your model listed under "competition models".

Centurion Bicycles From WSI (Western States Industries)

BTW, barring appreciable rust, I would _not_ repaint that bike.


----------



## mm9 (Jul 20, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Nice! Assuming it fits, by all means get that bike out of storage, go through it cleaning, lubing and replacing (with like components) anything in need (rim strips, tubes, tires, brake pads) and go ride.
> 
> Here's more info than you'd ever want to know. If you scroll down 3/4 page you'll see your model listed under "competition models".
> 
> ...


Thanks - great link. BTW - the paint is in very good shape. All the logo's etc. still look good. I wanted a red one when I bought it, but the shop only had this color in my size. 
It was an ok color in the late 80's/early 90's but became an embarrassing color scheme after that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mm9 said:


> Thanks - great link. BTW - the paint is in very good shape. All the logo's etc. still look good. I wanted a red one when I bought it, but the shop only had this color in my size.
> It was an ok color in the late 80's/early 90's but became an embarrassing color scheme after that.


I wouldn't repaint it. I'd keep the retro look. It's a part of the bike and its history, but beyond that, I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

There's a pink Diamondback Centurion Master tg sitting in my office... That I wish was mine, well and that it fit (it's my daughters, she's over a foot shorter the me)

So, I guess that says, if it was mine... I'd ride it


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

That bike is an amazing example of cycling history. Clean it up, tune it up and ride! Awesome bike. Glad to hear you're getting back on it! Enjoy


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

A good buddy of mine owns this exact bike, biopace and all. He's put zillions of miles on it and it still looks good. Really well made and durable paint. Don't change a thing!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Centurion Ironman...lugged Tange no. 1 tubing is quite decent. co-worker has one, it's a nice bike.

if the paint is in good condition, don't waste any effort on a crappy rattle-can respray. 

just build it, ride it.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

mm9 said:


> It was an ok color in the late 80's/early 90's but became an embarrassing color scheme after that.


Nothing to be embarrassed by. Anyone who tells you otherwise, is a twit.

I'd probably wrap the bars in radiation tape... 

<img src="https://static.emedco.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/Radiation-Markers-34131-lg.jpg">

I'd definitely nickname the thing "Fukashima."


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

Color scheme is epic! Don't paint it. My girlfriend has a hot pink specialized allez, full 105, DT shifters and I love riding that bike! I ride it when we ride 11 miles to the next town to get lunch together in the summer or the the tiki bar on the lake. 

If you're that worried, you could probably sell it for a good amount of money to some hipster to turn it into a fixed gear. I wear chick jeans and drink PBR, do I fit the bill? I'll buy it! What size? Only if you throw in the matching lei though.


----------



## mm9 (Jul 20, 2009)

SBard1985 said:


> Color scheme is epic! Don't paint it. My girlfriend has a hot pink specialized allez, full 105, DT shifters and I love riding that bike! I ride it when we ride 11 miles to the next town to get lunch together in the summer or the the tiki bar on the lake.
> 
> If you're that worried, you could probably sell it for a good amount of money to some hipster to turn it into a fixed gear. I wear chick jeans and drink PBR, do I fit the bill? I'll buy it! What size? Only if you throw in the matching lei though.


I'm a little out of touch. When did PBR become a drink of hipsters? The rodeo folks around here aren't going to like hearing that!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

You want to know what I ride this time of the year? A 1980s vintage Schwinn Super LeTour, with heavy Weinmann rims, friction shifters. 6 speed freewheel cog set and a 52/40 crank. I'm not going to win any races on it, but then again, I wouldn't be winning any races on an S-works Tarmac, either. But, I pass a lot of newer bikes on group rides on that thing, even though I have some gaps the size of the Grand Canyon in my cog set.

That bike won't hold back your progress one little bit. It's a great ride. I'd even keep the Easter egg colors. I'd love to have that as my spare bike, instead of my Schwinn.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

*a decade ago...*



mm9 said:


> I'm a little out of touch. When did PBR become a drink of hipsters? The rodeo folks around here aren't going to like hearing that!


The Marketing of No Marketing - New York Times
The Resurgence of Pabst Blue Ribbon » Sociological Images


----------



## mm9 (Jul 20, 2009)

headloss said:


> The Marketing of No Marketing - New York Times
> The Resurgence of Pabst Blue Ribbon » Sociological Images


A decade. Wow, I am out of touch. But, that happens raising a family and all. I do remember the local cool bar serving Schlitz Beer (which was the cheap crap beer we bought as teenagers) for a dollar and and it became the cool thing to drink it at that bar. Interesting articles about the resurgence of PBR. I'm from the South and it was considered kind of a low class beer when we were growing up. (And, here we were drinking Schlitz!  )

Now back to topic. Thanks for all the replies. I found most of the parts for my old bike today. Still in good shape. A few years ago I brought it up to working order. The tires still look good etc. I put on round front sprockets at that time. Never really cared for the Biopace. The only thing messed up was the seat stem. My son, who is in college now, evidently cut it up and fabricated some kind of tool for a motorcycle project.

Any others who have thoughts about this bike regarding bringing it to re-enter the sport in group rides etc.?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

mm9 said:


> Any others who have thoughts about this bike regarding bringing it to re-enter the sport in group rides etc.?


Clean it up, lube as necessary. Check the chain and freewheel cogs for wear, and replace if necessary. Since it's been sitting that long, I'd overhaul the hubs, and probably the bottom bracket, to replace the gunky old grease. Cables may be a little sticky, but with friction shifting that's far less critical than with modern indexed systems, so see if they work okay (it may have indexed shifters, but I suspect not at that age).

did you mean "seatpost"? If you need a new one, you need to match the diameter, and if you don't have the old one, you need to do a careful measurement of the inside diameter of the seattube with a caliper. It would be easiest and safest to get that part at a bike shop and have them do the measurement.


----------



## mm9 (Jul 20, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> Clean it up, lube as necessary. Check the chain and freewheel cogs for wear, and replace if necessary. Since it's been sitting that long, I'd overhaul the hubs, and probably the bottom bracket, to replace the gunky old grease. Cables may be a little sticky, but with friction shifting that's far less critical than with modern indexed systems, so see if they work okay (it may have indexed shifters, but I suspect not at that age).
> 
> did you mean "seatpost"? If you need a new one, you need to match the diameter, and if you don't have the old one, you need to do a careful measurement of the inside diameter of the seattube with a caliper. It would be easiest and safest to get that part at a bike shop and have them do the measurement.


Thanks for the advice.

Yes - I meant "seat post". (I have the relearn the correct terminology). I think it takes a 27mm based on some reading, but, I'll take it to a shop.

The shifters are on the frame (old school). The one that controls the rear derailer (spelled this way out of respect for the late Sheldon Brown) is indexed, but the front one is not. If I recall from when I made the purchase, I think this time frame (late 80's) is when they started regularly using index shifting on bikes.

Regarding cosmetics, I found one online where the owner put black bar tape and a Brooks saddle. Even though, a little bit of a departure from pure stock, I kind of like the way this black bar tape kind of simmers down the flamboyant colors of the bike. Thoughts?


----------



## mm9 (Jul 20, 2009)

Another angle. I think I like the way the black handlebar tape and black brake lever covers simmer the colors of the bike down. Thoughts?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Black bar tape, like black shorts, is never wrong, never out of fashion.

You are correct that that time frame is when indexed rear shifting began to be common. In 87 downtube shifters could be either way. 

It is always good form to show respect for the great Sheldon. Hard to believe it will be 6 years next month since he rode away from this earthly tarmac.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I personally can't stand the old style brake levers, as mine used to pinch my skin. They are also narrow. Might be a good time to upgrade to a set of tektro's.

Origin-8 makes a nice seat-post that is adjustable (two bolts allow for fine-tuning). One of those funny bike paradoxes, that a "saddle" is attached by the "seat-post." It would need to be shortened.

Coming from mtbs, you'd probably like something along the lines of Salsa Moto Ace Bell Lap Cross handlebar, if you can find one on ebay. It was replaced by the cowbell which sadly only comes in oversized tubing that wouldn't fit your stem. It's a great bar for the transition.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

That's a sweet bike. I would ride it proudly. I would even ride it shirtless with Hawaiian leis and a stache.


----------



## mm9 (Jul 20, 2009)

brianmcg said:


> That's a sweet bike. I would ride it proudly. I would even ride it shirtless with Hawaiian leis and a stache.


Ha!


----------



## mm9 (Jul 20, 2009)

The bike is starting to come together. Purchased an original used Sugino seatpost and it arrived today. Clipless pedals are next on the list.

Here's the bike after a test ride tonight:


----------

